# Firefox will not hold cookies.



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 11, 2009)

As the thread title says, Firefox has suddenly stopped holding cookies. Yes, I turned them on in the options. Using the latest version, Windows XP. If I had to guess, it started after my computer crashed and the blue screen of death flashed across it before the computer restarted itself.

If I had to guess the crash caused it. I have tried reinstalling Firefox. Tomorrow, I will try a more complete reinstall by deleting the Firefox folder first.

Anything else I could try? This is quite inconvenient.


----------



## Keta (Mar 11, 2009)

Do you... ever clear your cookies/temp internet files? that may be the problem- in firefox, go to Tools>Clear Private Data. If that doesn't work, check your Windows Firewall Settings (that is, if you're on Windows). You could always go download CCleaner; cleans up everything at once.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Mar 11, 2009)

I had the same problem on mine.

Try removing all your add-ons.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Mar 11, 2009)

Completely reinstalling it worked. I feel silly now. Thanks anyway.


----------

